# Sticky  TORO History Picture Page.



## UNDERTAKER

This is the Evolution of the Toro snowblower. I do not lay claim to any of these pics. they have pulled from the world wide web. I only claim The Brothers. so everybody feel free to post all the other models From TORO. I am not affiliated with TORO in any way . and if there are mistakes just let me know on what I have posted.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1971*








1971 Used the red and tan colors. they had a 7-32 and 5-26 model







*8-32 as well.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1971*

More pics.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1972*

The Red and Black colors were now used. on all the 1972 models.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

From 1971-1987 the 7-26, 8-32, 11-32 used only briggs engines. the 5-26 was discontinued at the end of 1975 year. in 1976 model brought about a change toro switched wheel clutchs. which would bring in the taller tires. and a design change on the tractor body.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

" I am not affiliated with toro in any way "
I think that's a fib, its the red toro paint that runs in your veins that wakes you every morning


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1988-2004 the powershift is born.*

1988 brought a new school of TORO snowblowers to the masses. the models were 6-24, 8-24, 8-28 ,11-32. the first 2 years had the skids tucked up behind the bucket. and also had some weld issues where the brackets were welded to the bucket itself. by 1990 they had that problem solved. 3 engines were used from 88-95. Briggs, Tec's and Mitsubishi. Briggs were only on the 8-28 and 11-32 models. the Mitsy engines were on the 6-24 and the 8-24 and the 8-28 from 88 to 89. not many were ever made either. and parts for those Engines are no longer available. the rest of the 6-24's and 8-24's ran the Tec engines. 1995 saw the last of the Briggs engines ever to be used on a Powershift. after 1995 TORO used Tec engines full time. 1996-2004 models were 6-24, 8-24, 10-28, 12-32 and 13-32. 1996 also brought about the serrated auger. the rest of the blower remained the same.


----------



## Hanky

I can see where this is going to be a must check thread several times a day . Thanks for all that you are doing sure like it.


----------



## bad69cat

I just saw a Mitsubishi engine the other day on a heated power washer of all things? I was wondering if those made it on to a blower..... Not familiar with them at all? Never saw one before. Gotta be tough to get parts for. Suzuki made small engines for awhile - got one on TORO GTS mower - very well made.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

This is a prime example of a Powershift that is RUSTING IN PEACE.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

bad69cat said:


> I just saw a Mitsubishi engine the other day on a heated power washer of all things? I was wondering if those made it on to a blower..... Not familiar with them at all? Never saw one before. Gotta be tough to get parts for. Suzuki made small engines for awhile - got one on TORO GTS mower - very well made.


ccr 2000 and ccr 3000 single stage snowblowers have Suzuki motors also


----------



## UNDERTAKER

The Mitsy engine on the 8-28.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

1976 is when TORO went to the 8-26's and 11-32's. here is a pic of the taller tire era.


----------



## markd

826 (1980)


----------



## UNDERTAKER

1970-1975 ran the smaller diameter tire. as seen on 
'SR".









View attachment 73417


----------



## UNDERTAKER

1975 was the last year the 5-26 was made.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1976-1987*

TORO had a intermediate line of snow blowers. these were the 5-24 and 7-24. also referred to as medium frame size. they ran those TEC engines on them. had 2 reverse speeds, 3 forward on a 5 speed shift gate on the dash.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Powerthrow line up.*

After the 87 model year they also came out with the POWERTHROW line up. The 8-24 was the only large size frame of this pedigree. incorporating a POWERSHIFT front end bucket with the standard tractor frame. running once again the TEC engine only. with a inline shift gate for the transmission.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

1979 TO 1987. YOU could get a chute extension or plow blade for the 8-26 and 11-32 models.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

And to use the plow blade you needed to remove the bucket to mount it ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> And to use the plow blade you needed to remove the bucket to mount it ??


YEP they called it a grader blade.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the plow blade was an option on the 521 also


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the powerthrow line up also included the 522 622 amd 724


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we are gong to have to dig up some info on the two stroke single stage machine such as the snow pup, s-140, 200, and 620 and also find out when the ccr line up was created, one of my ccr 2000's was an '86. we also need snow hound ( 17 and 20 ) and snow hound 25 info, I still want a snow hound 25


----------



## UNDERTAKER

detdrbuzzard said:


> the powerthrow line up also included the 522 622 amd 724


 Those were small frame blowers. I have not got that far yet. still trying to remember all this stuff.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

And this is NOT a way to store a TORO. Sorry there BROTHER FROG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grunt

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> And this is NOT a way to store a TORO. Sorry there BROTHER FROG!!!!!!!!!!!


 He's not storing it Todd, it's taking a rest and cooling off before the next battle begins. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1988*

This would be TORO'S only medium frame snowblower. from 1988-2004. same as the 7-24 and 5-24. they ran a 8HP tec engine. they also re did the Graphics on the Dashboard.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1988-1989*

The skids that are used on these years are no longer available. you have to update them with the 1990-2004 side plates and skids.


----------



## 69ariens

This thread makes me what to buy and restore a toro


----------



## cranman

I've gotten impressed with the weight and strength of the Toro's I've worked on.....in the 90's the 7-24's were light and not as robust, but still looked better quality then the MTD's I noticed you didn't list the 7-24 from 1985......model 38050. Mine has a Tecumseh, and except for the funky electric microswitch safetys is a beast! My favorite is a 1995 8 28 Powershift that was a barn find...not started since 2001. Absolutely mint except the tranny was totally rusted frozen....after a few tries, I think I'm pretty good at fixing the trannies now.


----------



## cranman

Sorry....didn't look at all the pages....just noticed the 7 24 on the second page......


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> And this is NOT a way to store a TORO. Sorry there BROTHER FROG!!!!!!!!!!!


Even with that 13hp it's a chore to take it around the house and out to the barn. I didn't have a path cut. That was right after I got it. :blush:


----------



## micah68kj

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5413434648.html


detdrbuzzard said:


> , I still want a snow hound 25


I just found a 20 on Cl if you're interested.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

micah68kj said:


> SNOW BLOWER,TORO SNOW HOUND,5HP KOHLER ENGINE
> 
> 
> I just found a 20 on Cl if you're interested.


thanks for taking the time but I'm holding out for a snow hound 25


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1996-1998 powershift*

Model line up were 8-24 that have a 12 inch 3 blade impeller. weighing in at 225 lbs. moving 1800lbs of snow a minute. 14 by 4 snow cleat tires. 10-28 ran a 12 inch 4 blade impeller. weighing in at 240lbs. moving 2100 lbs of snow a minute. 16 by 5 snow cleat tires. 12-32 ran the same 12 by 4 impeller. weighing in at 275lbs. moving 2300lbs of snow a minute. the diffy kit was standard on the 12-32 only. 8-24 and 10-28 was a option. they all were flat head Tecumseh engines. list price on them were $ 1,775.00- 2,500.00


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*1999-2004 Powershift*

The model line up was 9-24, 10-28, 13-32. all using the ohv Tecumseh engines. the Diffy kits were now standard on all models. weights, specs and prices were all the same as the 1996-1998 model years.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*8-28 in ACTION*


----------



## Hanky

I am having a bad case of Toro information, History with drawl.. Where are the Toro Gods when I need them???


----------



## td5771

Here you go if you want to take a road trip....

Ps it's not mine, just a local ad 

https://longisland.craigslist.org/grd/5456837395.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER

td5771 said:


> Here you go if you want to take a road trip....
> 
> Ps it's not mine, just a local ad
> 
> https://longisland.craigslist.org/grd/5456837395.html


*Somebody put AG Tires on it.*.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Snapper 524

Heres an older one.

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/snw/5457260492.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*2005- present*

*With the POWERSHIFT now in the History books. TORO would give birth to this line up. They would call it the Powermax. I don't know much about these machines. outside of them losing the drum augers, plastic chute with the joystick control. they did run Briggs on them again in the later years. after those Tec engines went away. Trigger steering is now common on them. so with that I will leave this part *







*to any and all Powermax Experts out there.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*2016 snowmaster.*

*TORO would introduce The Snowmaster to the masses. In the year 2016. 24 inch bucket with either a 7 or 8 HP TORO Designed made in china engine. the best way to explain it is 2 stage frame with a single stage intake and discharge system. once again I will leave this to any and all Snowmaster Experts out there.*


----------



## Hanky

I have a 2014, 1128 OXE Power Max which has a Tecumseh motor I have been told that in 2014 or 2015 they switched to Briggs motors. Mine may of been the last of 2013 but was not shipped till late 2013 to dealers for sale in the 2014 year.


----------



## Clutch Cargo

The first snowblower I ever owned was a used 1980(?) 3524. I don't think a lot of them were ever made because the 524 was an easy upsell. A great machine for small driveway we had in the city. Never had any problems with it, but when we moved north and I had a 2-car width 75' long driveway and a path to get to the back door, it was just too much for it. Sold it for what I paid for it. Now that's value.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*TORO Update!!!!!!!!!!!*

*World Headquarters of TORO. Right here in the PARADISE CITY.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*TORO Update!!!!!!!!!!!*

* The TORO Bull.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*TORO Update!!!!!!!!!!!*

* Just Thought I Would Toss This 1 in Also.*


----------



## micah68kj

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Just thought I would toss this 1 in also.


Cool pic!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*TORO Update!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Another MITSY POWERSHIFT.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* This is why I say NO BLOODY SHEER PINS.*


----------



## 69ariens

Here is my 2014 926 oxe Power Max. It's power plant is an LTC.


----------



## 69ariens

My mistake. It a loncin engine. Not an lct


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*TORO Info*





 *just something I found.*


----------



## 524SWE

*Gracias señor*

Gracias por el video señor, usted es una gran cantidad de información.

:bowing:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Yeah for the life of me I can not figure out why there are Spanish subtitles in it.:smiley-confused013::icon-doh:*


----------



## Hanky

Glad you found it interesting.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Just tossing this 1 in also. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* 100 Years.*


----------



## Hanky

I just wish that here in Canada they would sell hats, my dealer can not get them and I call the factory and they do not sell to me here in Canada, I got one last year in Omak Wash. but they are hard to come by.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* I don't know if they still have/make them anymore. maybe those trucker hats are no longer in vogue.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## stromr

Hanky said:


> I just wish that here in Canada they would sell hats, my dealer can not get them and I call the factory and they do not sell to me here in Canada, I got one last year in Omak Wash. but they are hard to come by.


Try this:

Toro hat | eBay


----------



## Hanky

stromr said:


> Try this:
> 
> Toro hat | eBay


Thanks I have bought 2 hats now but really wanted the 100 year one and they factory would not sell to me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Professional segment drives Toro Co.'s quarterly earnings - StarTribune.com


----------



## 10953

thank you for the history lesson of these great machines. 

makes me wish i wasn't old and with a spine glued together with screws and rods so i could keep using this one https://newjersey.craigslist.org/tls/d/toro-snow-blower/6289340246.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Found this in the local rag last night at the office. Toro CEO Rick Olson to succeed Mike Hoffman as chairman - StarTribune.com *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*2018 SELL Sheet*

*Here is the specs for the 2018 models. https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-hd-1028-ohxe-38806 Just click on the sell sheet for all models. *


----------



## 10953

THANK YOU 93

wanted a 1028 ohxe but just failed to be able to bite the $500.00 extra in price over the 928 ohxe for what looks to me to be just the bigger motor, cast iron skids and some reflection tape
now i hope it stands up as well as both my 88 624 PS and 97 824 ps.

Ok no snow yet so a back yard test of the 928,shows me that gear 1 is still a bit to fast,speed 6 is one fast trot ,reverse is the same rev 1 is fast 2 way to fast.
exhaust sound levels are low, which is great 
the machine is really heavy like our loved Ps'es,262 pounds but will the plastic shoot stand up? how brittle will it be when cold and must come off for a belt change, esp.since the drive belt is narrow and short compared to the auger belts more normal size


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*This was in the local Rag. Company news: Toro names new technology executive - StarTribune.com *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Found this in the local rag. Toro Co. expands its board of directors - StarTribune.com *


----------



## RIT333

87 powershift said:


> THANK YOU 93
> 
> wanted a 1028 ohxe but just failed to be able to bite the $500.00 extra in price over the 928 ohxe for what looks to me to be just the bigger motor, cast iron skids and some reflection tape
> now i hope it stands up as well as both my 88 624 PS and 97 824 ps.
> 
> Ok no snow yet so a back yard test of the 928,shows me that gear 1 is still a bit to fast,speed 6 is one fast trot ,reverse is the same rev 1 is fast 2 way to fast.
> exhaust sound levels are low, which is great
> the machine is really heavy like our loved Ps'es,262 pounds but will the plastic shoot stand up? how brittle will it be when cold and must come off for a belt change, esp.since the drive belt is narrow and short compared to the auger belts more normal size


The chute will outlast my grandchildren.

You are at a catch 22 with both forward and reverse both being too fast. You may have to do some treadmill exercise to get in shape to run your machine.


----------



## 10953

RIT333 said:


> The chute will outlast my grandchildren.
> 
> You are at a catch 22 with both forward and reverse both being too fast. You may have to do some treadmill exercise to get in shape to run your machine.


at age 70 with a bad fused back and worn out knees that's very doubtful i'd ever again see a thread mill,
plus that joke post is 2 months old,


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*FOUND this in the local rag. Toro posts strong fourth quarter, surpassing internal goals - StarTribune.com *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*more from the local rag. Company news: Toro Co. increases quarterly dividend - StarTribune.com *


----------



## barney

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 1976 is when TORO went to the 8-26's and 11-32's. here is a pic of the taller tire era.


That's an interesting picture. I have a new 8-26 and it appears to have gotten better, ie: a stonger engine, a better chassis, better tires, better chute and better chute controls. The metal certaainly seems substantial enough for the job.


----------



## dhazelton

Here is my dad around the late 60s 1970ish with his Toro. Second picture is of a Toro Zipper sickle bar unit - I picked one at a scrap yard last summer (mine has dark green paint - engine seized due to crankcase breather having been removed).


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Out taking Pics Today.*

*World Headquarters.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Live from THE PARADISE CITY!!!!!!!!*

*My Friendly Local Hood TORO Dealer.*


----------



## superbuick

Found this brochure with my old manuals and paperwork:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Read this in the Local rag. CEO Pay Watch: Toro's Richard Olson made $2.8 million in his first year at the top - StarTribune.com *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Found this also. The Toro Co. makes minority equity investment in drone technology - StarTribune.com *


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*More History STUFF...*

*Found this somewhere in my files. I have to give PROPS to DBERT 4 helping Post this. http://dbert.com/pdf/HISTORY.pdf *


----------



## leonz

:bowing::bestpost::goodjob::wub::wub:

The S200 was my first in 1978.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Read this in the Local Rag yesterday. Toro's fourth-quarter results hit by tariffs, inflation - StarTribune.com *


----------



## SnoThro

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> The model line up was 9-24, 10-28, 13-32. all using the ohv Tecumseh engines. the Diffy kits were now standard on all models. weights, specs and prices were all the same as the 1996-1998 model years.


Small correction. The 824 was kept in production with the rest as a lower tier model that lacked the differential axle. The 99 specifically had the 318cc OHV engine then reverted back to a flat head for 2000-03 to make the higher end models stand out as from 99 on the 924, and 1028 were no longer flat heads but OHV. The 1332 had been using an OHV since 1996 when Toro switched from Briggs to Tecumseh (sold as 1232). The 1999 824, all 99+ 924 and all 1028 used the same 318cc OHV (horsepower lies) and 1332 used the same 358cc as the prior 1232 (more lies).


----------



## trellis

Toro historians... what did CCR stand for?

thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648

It stands for the style of the Toro single stage, the paddles and chute, chuted curved rotor.


----------



## Ziggy65

I just assumed someone in Toro marketing was a huge Creedence Clearwater Revival fan


----------



## trellis

Ahhh! Thanks

I have seen powerlites with decals that say CCR Powerlite and some just Powerlite. Do you think that all 1995-2000 models were CCR and just the decal design changed? I haven’t looked that carefully to compare the chutes and paddles I’m planning to add a SS this year and the powerlite looks like a good fit. I’m guessing that the basic design is the same for what looks like 5 years of production or are there some years to avoid?


----------



## Dusty

SnoThro said:


> Small correction. The 824 was kept in production with the rest as a lower tier model that lacked the differential axle. The 99 specifically had the 318cc OHV engine then reverted back to a flat head for 2000-03 to make the higher end models stand out as from 99 on the 924, and 1028 were no longer flat heads but OHV. The 1332 had been using an OHV since 1996 when Toro switched from Briggs to Tecumseh (sold as 1232). The 1999 824, all 99+ 924 and all 1028 used the same 318cc OHV (horsepower lies) and 1332 used the same 358cc as the prior 1232 (more lies).


The 13hp Tecumseh takes 2 ounces more oil than the 12hp, so their is a difference between those to. Although their really closer to an actual 11hp engine.


----------



## Dusty

They also made an intermediate 624 not as common as the 5 and 7/24, but it exists, I have one right now. Nice machine.


----------



## Dusty

UNDERTAKER said:


> This is the Evolution of the Toro snowblower. I do not lay claim to any of these pics. they have pulled from the world wide web. I only claim The Brothers. so everybody feel free to post all the other models From TORO. I am not affiliated with TORO in any way . and if there are mistakes just let me know on what I have posted.


They had a 726 in 1971 because I have it, model 31727 serial 102514. The one in the photo at the start of the thread also looks like a 726, not 32 wide. I just got it off my buddy. It kept popping the upper chain so he got tired of it, so he just gave it to me today. So these were only this color in 1971? However, yes it is a 726 (photos attached). Besides needing a little bit of red touch up paint it is an excellent condition and complete. Have no plans to keep it I have too many snowblowers. I do plan to sell it, I may repaint the red first and have a look at that issue with the chain. Past that, it's available for sale. I am located in central New Jersey. Local pickup, or freight shipping thru R&L available. Either from terminal or to door with lift gate on truck.


----------



## oldschool77

I hope its ok if I help kicking this Toro history can down the road but man I love the oldies. Hard to find a Snowhound in working condition that isn't mint/working for $350 or needs a points/mechanical teardown for $50 lol. Soon maybe...

I had an 832 I lovingly owned until last year when my buddy took it off my hands but I have a repowered 1986 6/24 with a Predator swap that is pretty insane with a longer chute and my 1132 I got from a little old lady needed updraft carb work I couldn't solve plus another new tank. I wish I found this unit sooner over the summer so i could have worked on it earlier but I am paying my local guy to do the work unfortunately as I'm just too busy with teaching.

Pics soon I'm a super geek for these old brutes they are truly reliable and bulletproof!


----------

